# Wahoo Video



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey guys, Here is a video that I recently put together to get the wahoo blood pumping! Next full moon is Dec.30th. Should be good.








Pelagic Charters

Captain William Wall


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Captain You have my CREW and I ready to come over. The video is what the doctor ordered for today. Thanks Gene


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

WHAT TIME IS IT.......IT'S HOOO TIME. THNAKS FOR SHARING THE VIDEO.


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

I love it. "Badfish" -nice.


----------



## Hibauchery (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Capt, if you don't mind my asking, how fast do you pull those Stretch's? What else do you pull with 'em? :bowdown


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Digging the hooters and the sublime


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

sweet hoo. sublime is my favorite band to.


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

I normally pull the stretch bait 6-6.5knts. That has worked best for me. As far as other baits in the sprerad, I like an Islander/ballyhoo combo on the downrigger if I can get away with it.


----------

